# [SECURITE] Pics d'utilisation d'un des deux core du CPU

## Benkkei

Hello,

Je possède un Lenovo Thinkpad t61p avec un processeur code 2 duo, sur lequel j'utilise gentoo.

Aujourd'hui, je remarque que la charge d'un des deux cores du processeurs est en dents de scie. Celui-ci affiche 100% +/- toutes les 3 secondes pendant 1 secondes. Cela améne quelque léger ralentissement sur mon laptop et aussi empêche la lecture de vidéo (lag et interutpions sonores dans la vidéos).

J'ai été fouiller htop, mais je ne vois aucun proces qui génere cette activité. 

Je me demande si à force d'avoir fais confiance à la sécurité linux" je n'ai pas choppé une crasse quelque part et qu'un proces se cache sur mon pc.

Merci pour l'aide qui sera fournie.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Benkkei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me demande si à force d'avoir fais confiance à la sécurité linux" je n'ai pas choppé une crasse quelque part et qu'un proces se cache sur mon pc.
> 
> 

 

Faudra m'expliquer le lien direct entre sécurité et comportement suspect du cpu.

Avant de tirer des conclusions hâtives, cherches du côté de la config de ton noyau, etc... Bien souvent le problème se situe là, et uniquement là.

----------

## Benkkei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Benkkei wrote:*   
> 
> Je me demande si à force d'avoir fais confiance à la sécurité linux" je n'ai pas choppé une crasse quelque part et qu'un proces se cache sur mon pc.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Et bien qu'un vilain monsieur et placer je ne sais quel backdoor ou maware sur mon pc et se sert de mes ressources matérielles pour faire je ne sais quoi (scan de port, reqêtes diverses et variées, DDOS,...)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avant de tirer des conclusions hâtives, cherches du côté de la config de ton noyau, etc... Bien souvent le problème se situe là, et uniquement là.

 

Si au moins tu me dirais par ou chercher ....  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et si jamais tu veux voir un processus trop rapide, je me suis déjà posé la question, et pour çà j'ai utilisé atop.

+1 avec l'idée de kwenspc, ça pourrait aussi ne pas être un processus "userland" mais un schmurtz côté kernel (mode de fonctionnement d'un driver inadapté, etc).

Après, la question sécurité est toujours légitime, surtout depuis que les malware portables existent  :Smile: 

----------

## Benkkei

Ok pour la théorie du process kernelland qui met la pagaille....

La question est alors: comment je peux l'identifié?

----------

## DuF

 *Benkkei wrote:*   

> Ok pour la théorie du process kernelland qui met la pagaille....
> 
> La question est alors: comment je peux l'identifié?

 

Utilisé une commande de type top (atop a notamment été suggéré plus haut) et rester devant l'écran quelques minutes en ayant le minimum de process démarrés. Vu les symptômes que tu décris il est obligatoire que tu tombes dessus.

Pour diminuer les process potentiels et faciliter l'analyse, démarrer en init 3 est un point de départ.

@+

----------

